# Notebook schaltet sich nach 2 Sekunden aus bzw. geht nicht mehr an



## jackadam (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe den Medion akoya P7815 (MD98242) (MSN30014960) und habe folgendes Problem: ich machte mein Laptop an meldete mich bei meinem Benutzer an 2 Minuten danach ging der Computer schlagartig aus obwohl in dem Computer ein Akku drinnen war und ein Netzteil angeschlossen war. Als ich versuchte das Laptop erneut zu starten kam ich nicht mal bis zu der Benutzeranmeldung denn der Computer ging wieder aus. Beim nächsten Versuch ging der Bildschirm kurz an, das Medion-Logo erschien, es ertönte das gewohnte Startgeräusch doch nach 2 Sekunden ist der Computer wieder schlagartig aus. Ich versuchte es immer wieder doch es änderte sich nichts. Der PC zeigte aber nur diese kurze Reaktion wenn der Akku im Computer war und das Netzteil angeschlossen war. War nur der Akku drinnen oder nur das Netzteil angeschlossen reagierte das Laptop gar nicht. Ich überprüfte auch das Netzteil indem ich es an ein anderes Notebook steckte, es funktionierte einwandfrei. Ich nahm auch den Akku heraus drückte für eine Minute den Anschalltknopf und versuchte erneut, es half jedoch nichts. Ich nahm auch einen Arbeitsspeicher heraus versuchte zu starten und probierte es auch mit dem anderen Arbeitsspeicher doch der Erfolg blieb weiterhin aus. Auch wenn ich die Festplatte vor dem starten heraus nahm machte das keine Unterschied. Als ich in den 2-3 Sekunden in welchen der pc an war verschiedene Tasten drückte um ins BIOS oder so reinzukommen flimmerte das medionzeichen kurz der Bildschirm wurde dunkler - wieder aus. Je öfter ich versuchte zu starten desto kürzer wurde die Zeit in welcher der Computer an war. Bis nicht einmal mehr der Bildschirm an ging, zu guter letzt gar nichts mehr passierte und nicht einmal mehr das Lämpchen zur Anzeige, dass der Akku aufläd, leuchtete. Ich ließ das Laptop für eine Zeit am Netzteil angeschlossen nach einigen Minuten leuchtete sogar wieder das Lämpchen zur Batterie Ladung, ich versuchte zu starten aber bevor der Bildschirm anging war alles schon wieder aus auch das "Ladelämpchen". 
Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen könnte!! Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## XiruFTW (7. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
ich sehe das Laptop ist ja schon "etwas" älter. Kommt es womöglich zum Hitzestau im inneren des Gehäuses? Drehen die Lüfter beim Starten? Bzw. befindet sich viel Staub in deren Nähe? Wenn ja evtl. mal das Gehäuse aufschrauben, Staub entfernen und je nach Kenntnisstand die Wärmeleitpasten überprüfen/erneuern. 
Ist das Netzteil intakt, bzw. ist der Akku ausreichend geladen? 

OT: Bitte beim nächsten Mal etwas auf die Formatierung des Textes achten. Einen Fließtext ohne Absätze und logische Ordnung wird ungerne gelesen, ergo sind die Leute nicht motiviert, sich der Sache anzunehmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2016)

Verdeckte Lüftung, würde ich sagen.

Rotor von außen blockieren und Ausblasen mit Druckluft.

Wenn das nicht hilft, demontieren und Wärmeleitpaste von CPU und evtl. Grafikkarte und Chipsatz neu auftragen.
Das geht so ähnlich:
Medion Akoya P6618 MD97620 Notebook/Laptop Tastatur - YouTube.

Aber bitte *KEINE *Metallgegenstände zum Montieren verwenden, das gibt zu 95% Kratzer.


----------

